# UKgirl420.Blue Mystic grow!



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hi guys and girls ,,thought i would start a journal ,, *

*ok this is a small closet grow ,,six blue mystic beans ,,,under 400hps*

* nutes bio grow and bio bloom ,,im doing this grow straight into 12/12 ,,,as im running a little low of the homegrown *
*pic one is 3 weeks old and pic 2 10 days i think they all look the same ,,pic 3 all together*

*



*



*all coments welcome :48:*


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 11, 2008)

I am also growing some blue mystic, i am starting them on 12/12 also. Last batch i did that they grew to be about 2 1/2 feet tall so you should be good on space.

Good luck on the grow i will be watching and if you have any question you can pm me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2008)

*hey thanks bigbudsbruddah  ,im off to take a look :48:
*


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey UK my new journal has my Blue Mystic pics. I was just lazy and never updated sig srry. 

Here's the link: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32370


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Great looking start buddy! Be sure to check out the link in my signature and read the wet/dry cycle. You look like your off to a great start, but its nice to know some of it anyways.

GREEN MOJO!!!*


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice grow, ill be watchin!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 12, 2008)

green mojo ukgirl.


----------



## tesla (Nov 12, 2008)

Pulls up a seat. Grow on!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

:ciao:  UKgirl420....Those are off to a great start..:woohoo: .what are you useing 4 reflective material on the walls?  Is this your first grow?  Nice to see new strain in here..Pulling up my milk crate to :watchplant: 


KEEP M GREEN:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 12, 2008)

*hi  4u2 thanks for dropping in ,, no its  not my first grow  ,,,but its been a few weeks since i had anything growing ,,so it just as exciting :giggle:  i m using flatwhite paint on the walls with mylar half way up ,,,:48:
*


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

Subscribed, looking good so far, keep it up!

4u2smoke whats up with the double reps brotha!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

not sure Jbonez..it does it from time to time..lol..I suppose some post just desirve double thanks..enjoy


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2008)

Heres some GREEN MOJO Girl420. :hubba:    ...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

good to see your grow!  Can;t wait til they kick off :hubba: 

I'm also doing straight into 12/12 now, but with the orange candy floss as u probs seen  - need to get us some decent bud as fast as!!  

Good luck! I'll be watching


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

nice strain, i seen them on MS.NL was thinking of picking me some up. well good luck, an GREEN MOJO FOR YA GIRL


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 16, 2008)

Im hitching my skirt up, crossing my legs (a lil too much thigh showing but what the heck, im in a develish mood) and watching your grow.

Good luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

hey UKgirl420..how about some update pics..thanks


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 16, 2008)

well let me say welcome to MP, although you have probally been here awhile, looks to be a great start. i just ordered some blue mystic, will be watching for some good pointers .....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*ok 4u seeing as though u asked 
well 4 days on and we are starting to see some growth :woohoo: ,,just need some green mojo for ladies now  
pic 1 the eldest girl at 3 weeks 4 days and the others at 2 weeks and last but not least their guard cat :rofl:

















happy smoking all :48:*


also forgot to add eldest getting its first dose of nutes this week,,,lets see how she likes em


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 16, 2008)

hey UKgirl420, did you just sprout 6 beans or was that all that sprouted????? and if you dont mind me asking??????? what seed breeder are your beans from????


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey UKgirl420, did you just sprout 6 beans or was that all that sprouted????? and if you dont mind me asking??????? what seed breeder are your beans from????


 
hey grey ask away :giggle:

no i only germed 6 and less that 18 hrs later they were ready for the soil and by the following morning they had shown their little heads outta the soil ,,,,quickest beans ive ever germed  
also they are nirvana beans from my local head/hydro shop 

good luck with yours :48: be sure to send me a link if you do a journal will be fun to watch :


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks, i ordered the same beans last nite along with white widow, and L.A. Ultra from resin seeds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

MOJO YOUR WAY


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ok going to threw some new babys into the journal ,,,there will be weekly updates from now on  
we have blush sent from a friend :aok: 
these are going to be kept in vegg till the blue mystic are done unless of course all the blue mystic turn out male 

ok these are just over a week old 
they are the same age but one is real tiny in comparrision ,,,but we will watch and see how she (fingers crossed ) perform  





happy smoking all :48:
*


----------



## JBonez (Nov 17, 2008)

Lookin good girl!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice Start......gonna pull up a chair, have a cupa tea, and watch your lil' ones grow.
Lots of girley thots goin' your way.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 17, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Pulls up a seat. Grow on!!!


 
I'm pulling up a seat too..........I have some mystic seeds  crossed with pacifica......


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 17, 2008)

so ya got some Blush go'n, eh? :hubba:  

hope you have better luck with getting females than I have...

looking forward to see how they do being grown by someone else... :cool2: 

gl, gf


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

*thanks guys and girls ,,eace:
hey tcvg dont forget to threw in any advise with the blush ,,there likes and dislikes :hubba:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 17, 2008)

not too much I can say really... I've only been growing it for a couple months now...I did notice the Big Laughing parent has cronic Mag defficiency probs, but I didn't notice any problems so far with the Blush.

in fact... it grows quite readily with the veg nutes I am using on them. (BC Grow with Boost)


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 17, 2008)

word they are really taking off keep up the good work ill be watching :watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Nice Start......gonna pull up a chair, have a cupa tea, and watch your lil' ones grow.
> Lots girley thots goin' your way.


 

girley thaughts my way...what is it anyway?..lol..I may Like it:hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

green mojo girl grow them babys big....hopeing for a high female count like i got. if a rookie can get 6/2 i am sure a pro like your self will be fine.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*Looking great UK. :aok: GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 18, 2008)

*Still lookin good UKgirl!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> green mojo girl grow them babys big....hopeing for a high female count like i got. if a rookie can get 6/2 i am sure a pro like your self will be fine.


 
thanks for the kind words and mojo but i aint no pro :giggle: still learning ,,,hope to be oneday tho :48:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

can we smoke em yet? lol things are lookin good Girl420


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

so how them mystis comeing along. just orderd some from MS.NL bank. mainly cuz i wanted 5 more free super sliver hazes lol....i am a sativa feen what i can i say..............keepem green girl.....


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 18, 2008)

Your baby's is looking good here is some more GREEN MOJO keep them green girl!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*wise guy ,,,,,mistys are doing fine ,,im really liking them and starting to smell gooood :hubba: weekly updates on both strains 
canibanol cannonball ,,,,,about another 10 weeks or so till i can smoke em 
TBG ,Tcbud ,Hippy,,,thorn and Domschrom thanks for dropping in ,,,allways nice to see ya,,eace:
4U ,,,im sure you would love the girly thoughts, ,,and thanks for the green mojo  
Oscar,jbonez ,,WannaGetHigh ,,,maryjane ,,,,feel free to drop by my little garden anytime 


happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2008)

:farm: :watchplant: :headbang: :joint: :chillpill: :baby: :laugh: :fly: :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*hey crazy ,,,good to see u again ,,u know your welcome to drop on by anytime :48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> :farm: :watchplant: :headbang: :joint: :chillpill: :baby: :laugh: :fly: :ciao:


 

all ways knew them guys up north where a little LOCO lol......but its all good. eveyone gotta be a little crazy...........


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 20, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*update time!and the green mojo is working :giggle: we have a girl :woohoo:

well lets start with sweetheart:hearth and she is stinking allready:hubba:








then a few of the 
undecided 
pic1 the remaing 5 blue mystic,,still waiting sex should be soon tho  

ok on pic 2  this one as you can its a lot more yellow than the other 4 ,(but not as yellow as the cam makes out),,had the same lights and nutes ,(,bio bloom ) any ideas? what could be wrong with her ???
pic 7 is the blush unfortunatley i lost the runt ,,:fid:















*

*all comments and thoughts welcome 
happy smoking all:48:*


----------



## tesla (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking good, Nice crop you got going, wait till those baby gain a little weight your gonna have a jungle on your hands.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 24, 2008)

it might just be a lite green color, it might be a little more hungry, looking great to me,


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 24, 2008)

good look'n, (UK)girl...

I'd just give the yellowing one an extra shot of some nitrogen, myself, to see if that made a difference.... some kinda organic nitrogen supplement... I always found that some worm castings (tea) was always a good fixer-upper for most of the probs u come across...

far out :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

Lookin real good ukgirl.  And congrats on the stinky lady.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking very good hunni!!! That lady is one fine looking lady :hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 24, 2008)

lookin good. i'm waitin to see those blush grow up big and fat for you..


----------



## lyfr (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice, UKgirl!  The babies are really growin up...and lookin quite well too.


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 24, 2008)

*hi ukgirl, ive just been reading thru your journal,and im well excited for ya! your plants look well good and healthy. im gonna be starting my journal in the next week. im sooooo...excited.! im gonna be doin 1 auto lowryder. and 1 blueberry cheese, im definatly gonna be following your grow. *
*GOOD LUCK CHICK ! here is some of that green mojo stuff ...,i think it sends good luck to ya, well i aint got a clue what it means .*
*but i like it!! *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*thanks guys and girls ,,,for the nice words:heart:
thanks getting grey and crazy ,,,a extra little shot of nitro it will have :hubba:
and i am now the proud momma of another 2 girls :woohoo:*


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

hi uk all strains have different nute requirements so try upping the grow nutes on pic # 2 as it looks hungry for some nitrogen.

looking great btw

pkj


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 24, 2008)

eveything looking great girl, just wate in 3 weeks u will have a nice jungle growing. as i got right now lol. take it easy keep it up an GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO. congrats on the female.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 24, 2008)

*I was just browsing through your outstanding journal and wanted to say you are off to an incredible start.  
I like the 12/12 start to get the quicker bud I hope your Ladies give a sizeable harvest when the time comes. :hubba: 
I have always wanted to try the Blue Mystic so I am going to keep a close eye on yours if ya dont mind.  
At the present I have several purple strains I am growing and crossing with some auto Ak47 that I am just harvesting the last of. :ccc: 
I wish you the best of luck with your gorgeous Ladies!!  *

*  GET THAT MAXIMIUM YIELD ​*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*hey grandaddytoke pull on up your crate cause if they look half as good as your ladies ill be very happy :hubba:
thanks for dropping in pkjoe and wiseguy:48:*


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 30, 2008)

awesome plants ukgirl! i like when my plants look nice and uniform such as those, just admirable arent they? good luck and i'm going to follow this grow, thanks!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sup girl, I checked this grow from your sig when you posted in that thread I put up.  Can you give details on the box your using aswell as some pics?  The ventilation and size and such?  I would really appresiate it.  By the way your girls looking good.  I hope they continue growing up like they are.

Pce


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*hey there sexoligist ,,,my setupp is very ghetto :giggle: not gonna post pics  cause ive just took some of my ladies and batteries dead  but i can describe   i have a bout 5ft of height to work with and its 1.5ft in depth and 2 ft long ,,,,comp fan in door 1 at top pulling out the heat ,,,1 at the bottom pushing it in and 2 blowing on either sides of the room blowing acroos the top and on the ladies ,,,,hope this helps eace:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*up date time again guys n girls :hubba: and im pleased to say i have 5 outta 6 girls :yay: decided to keep the male ,which was the yellow looking one last week btw  and try and collect pollen and attemp my own seeds  well i can only try ,,,lets see what happens  
any way on to my ladies  
first 3 pics are of my eldest girl sweetheart





the next set the other 4 girls ,,and a group shot









ok down to the next post  for blush  *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*and hers the blush 

loved the bio grow nutes 








happy smoking all :tokie:and as usuall all coments good and bad welcome :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the 5 out of six. Sure wish I could have that kind of success Keep that Green Mojo going.
The girls are looking great.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

They are looking Great UKgirl...is that nute burn on the Blush?  and are those auto flower?  Good luck on the pollen collecting..have you a seperate cupboard for him?  Keep doing what your doing they are Loving it..Geen Mojo your way


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*yes i have him seperate ,,and yes slight nute burn on blush ,,but that was from last week accidently got splashed with the flowering nutes 
no they are not auto flowering ,,i will be vegging these til the blue mystic have finnished ,,might even try a little of your lst methods 

thanks for dropping by 4u and pcduck:48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

Lookin Great.............:aok: 

UKG.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 1, 2008)

lookin good. good luck on the seeds. im about to make some myself.. waitin on my AI lady to be ready for the pollen.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 1, 2008)

you'll like the Blush, UK... nice big fat leaves  ... short, compact plant :aok:

wow...5 outta 6... obviously from a seed breader, eh?  

I'd put a lot more of the Blush down myself... and anything else ya got  ... then as soon as you find that fem, start clone'n....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*yes  tcvg the blue mystic are from nirvana *
*and as i type 10 more blush are in germ  :48:*
*just need to brush  up my cloning skills *


----------



## kaotik (Dec 1, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

Grirls (and Boy) are looking great chick!!!  Hope you are doing well


----------



## JBonez (Dec 1, 2008)

this grow is going great! mojo fo ya!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 1, 2008)

just to warn you, UK... this is a one-shot deal on the strain, right?

so as soon as you get a fem of anything, start cloning... cuz you don't know how many yer gunna get... you r prob only looking at getting maybe... 4 or 5, I'm guessing? ? ? I went thru a Lot of plants before I got a fem...but... maybe my luck is just being good for some things  

like... I only had 4 or 5 females from all the seed I put down this year, myself... I might have some females out of all those testers, but I'm still checking... the first 3 have been culled   I hope I get lucky with the "last one" of all my unique strains (not my own)... at any rate, I have the best males out of all the strains to collect pollen to mix with my true strains, at least... I think I'm gunna be set for life as long as I don't have a major catastrophy... or probs with leo


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Grirls (and Boy) are looking great chick!!!  Hope you are doing well



I swear I tried to spell that blooming word about 5 times and I still got it wrong! Not even had a smoke today lol!  :ignore:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I swear I tried to spell that blooming word about 5 times and I still got it wrong! Not even had a smoke today lol!  :ignore:


 
Thats the problem thorn you aint had a smoke yet :giggle:

im doing fine thanks hun ,,how are you ?,,good i bet ,,with the ocf for company :hubba: :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*thanks crazy ,,,i will do my best at cloning when a female appears ,,,and congrats on MVP :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea, i;m ok, was a bit premenstrual, but sometimes i can find it funny now when i am in the middle of having a moan lol! The OCF is great, but its bothering me that its only gonna be at 6 weeks flowering by christmas and we're struggling to get anything round here :S ...I know its gonna be awfully tempting to pick early buds if we dont manage to pick anything up 

Anyway yes i think thats the problem...i need a smoke grr! the boyfriend keeps waking up late and missing his bus - nothing to do with marijuana at all though   hehe  

Well i just heard from the bloke that there won't be any herb tonight, gotta wait til tomorrow boo, but hey never mind, i'm pretty tired tonight so shouldn't have too much of a problem sleeping..well until the boyfriend wakes me up at 7.09 (again) to inform me with a lot of swear words that he's woken up late lol :ignore: 

Anyway you have a good night, and smoke one for me


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey there sexoligist ,,,my setupp is very ghetto :giggle: not gonna post pics cause ive just took some of my ladies and batteries dead  but i can describe  i have a bout 5ft of height to work with and its 1.5ft in depth and 2 ft long ,,,,comp fan in door 1 at top pulling out the heat ,,,1 at the bottom pushing it in and 2 blowing on either sides of the room blowing acroos the top and on the ladies ,,,,hope this helps eace:*


 
>>>hello ukgirl420 . ghetto huh? well it looks as if this ghetto is work'in for ya.:hubba:  ain't nothing to be shamed of, just take a look @ my cab once.
it don't get no more ghetto than mine, and i've pulled some very sweet bud from mine. . ( oh yeah, and i even veg in a cardboard box ). now if that ain't ghetto, i don't know what is. funny thing is, i'm proud of it, and you should be of yours too. . results speak louder than words. grow on ukgirl420...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

*thanks bb and yes my area is pretty much the same as yours ,,i saw it earlier  i hope i didnt offend you   and 4 vegging i use a kitchen cupboard  

 thanks for dropping by and hope you check back in once in a while  
*


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 3, 2008)

looking good UK Girl i have some blue mystic i havent poped yet but im for sure gonna watch yours to see what they are capable of:hubba:
also do you know what strains are in the blush im guessing Blueberry x Kush just curious


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 3, 2008)

*hi ukgirl,  hope your well today, ive just popped in for a quick look, and :holysheep:  your plants look massive. and really healthy too, is this your 1st grow ?*
*well done.*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> looking good UK Girl i have some blue mystic i havent poped yet but im for sure gonna watch yours to see what they are capable of:hubba:
> also do you know what strains are in the blush im guessing Blueberry x Kush just curious


 
*hi pothead thanks for dropping in *
*for info on the blush youll have to ask TCVG he.s the breeder of them im just one of the many testers :giggle:*
*good luck with your mystics when you start them :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *hi ukgirl, hope your well today, ive just popped in for a quick look, and :holysheep: your plants look massive. and really healthy too, is this your 1st grow ?*
> *well done.*


 
*hey allmashedup ,,yeah im good thanks ,,apart from some toothache but we have meds 4 that right :hubba:*

*no this isnt my first grow ,,started back in feb ,,but had to stop for a little while ,,,but now im back with avengence  ,,and apart from the fact i need some decent homegrown lol*

*thanks for stopping by my yard and how are yu ?*
*:48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*ok another week gone by and its update time :tokie:













having a few problems with lower leaves ,,,so i cheked the ph ,,thats 6.2 -6.5
so i think it might ne a mag def ,,,going to spray with epsom salts tonight ,,see if that helps 
as usuall all advise and coments welcome :48:


*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*and heres the blush ,,,i have transplanted these into there final homes
and they loved the bio bloom grow ,,at full strength ,,pic no 3 grew into the cfls and got a little burnt but has recovered well :hubba:







as usual all advise and comments welcome
happy toking all :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good  More Green mojo 4U  :bolt::bong:


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> having a few problems with lower leaves ,,,so i cheked the ph ,,thats 6.2 -6.5
> so i think it might be a mag def ,,,going to spray with epsom salts tonight ,,see if that helps *....




 Hey UK420 looking good! Do you just spray just the leaf with epsom salt or the whole plant? I have never sprayed with epsom salt just watered with it and wondering how well the spray works.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

Girls are beautiful ukgirl. . they look very healthy. keep up the great work...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 8, 2008)

lookin good ukgirl, how old are the blush now? im tryin to keep an eye on yours to know what to expect from mine.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

I can;t see the pics...can everyone else? hope they doin ok for you hun


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 8, 2008)

i can see them thorn. wow they looking nice, i likeing that strain. keep it up girl. GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> lookin good ukgirl, how old are the blush now? im tryin to keep an eye on yours to know what to expect from mine.


 
*a little over 3 weeks old today slomo77*




> Quote:
> pcduck
> Hey UK420 looking good! Do you just spray just the leaf with epsom salt or the whole plant? I have never sprayed with epsom salt just watered with it and wondering how well the spray works.


 

*idk :giggle: first time im gonna try it ,,,but its gonna be tomorrow now ,,,chemist was closed and couldnt get epsom salts ,,but i guess i spray the leaves affected unless anyone can tell me diffrent*

*4U ,,thanks for the mojo ,,,gonna be needing as much as i can get *
*BanjoBuzz,thorn and wise guy thanks :48:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

When are you going to flower them?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*hey buddyluv thanks for dropping in ,,,the bluemystic are in flower and the blush will carry on vegging till the mystics are done ,,about another 4 or 5weeks ,till the eldest one can be harvested ,,,then i can start moving the blush in ,,providing there is a female amongst them :48:,,,*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

I am sure there will be.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

I see the pics now...I think my pc was just being gay (no offence intended to gay people ) they look GREAT UK!!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2008)

what kinda nutes, and at what strength are you giving to the Blush at this time, UK?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 10, 2008)

*hey crazy ,,,i am giving them full strength bio grow ,,,,they have had 2 feeds up to now ,,,do you recomend every water or every other water ??


also if any one knows how much epsom salts to how much water ,,,and should i foliar spray or water with it ??? 

thanks in advanced eace:
happy toking all :48:*


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

looks great to me UK,keep it up,whatever you are doing,its right on.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *
> also if any one knows how much epsom salts to how much water ,,,and should i foliar spray or water with it ???
> *




Great question UKgirl420!! Now we can both wait for the answer.:aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2008)

hmmm... I wouldn't think you have any defficiencies on your blue mystique,UK... it just "looks" like the plant is simply feeding off itself... maybe the epsom salt is warranted? ? ?... however, I wouldn't foiler feed it to the plant as it is budding... I would simply add it during a watering.

as for nuting the Blush... do what you think is best... I'm growing this out for the first time too... I've been giving nutes to it at a rate of about 3/2 nutes/water, but light and working up gradually... starting off at about 200ppm right at breaking of ground and haven't killed anything yet....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 10, 2008)

*thanks crazy ,,ill see how the blue mystic go on for the next few days ,,,

and :woohoo:i am loving the blush ,, i have 2 female Blush and 1 male  ,,tried taking pics of there little white hairs ,,but failed miserably  i think i may be a little high ,,,anyways they are definatley there ,,and seeing as though i need to do a few more weeks of veg i  ,,,might have a go of lst on one and cloning on the other 
pic 1 is the 2 girls and pic2 the male 





and does anybody have the answer to how much epson salts to how much water ??????,,

happy smoking all ,,,:48:

*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2008)

1/2 tsp/gal :aok:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 10, 2008)

so they sexed in 4 weeks? wow whats your light times? i hope mine do that.


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 11, 2008)

they look pretty nice... keep it up!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> *so they sexed in 4 weeks? wow whats your light times? i hope mine do that.*


*
**hey slowmo ,,,i hope yours do too ,,,yes im very surprised at how early they shown ,,,they have been on 24 hr lighting for 3 weeks and 18/6 for the last few days ,,,eace:
*


TCVG





> 1/2 tsp/gal :aok:


 
*Thankyou :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 11, 2008)

hey UK... on giving the epsom salts for a "mag" defficiency...

for myself, if I'm trying to fix a mag deff, I give blackstrap molassis...that is also a source of magnesium, and it it beneficial to the plant in so many more ways than simply giving epsom salt, especially in flower.

...guess I shoulda mentioned this earlier, eh?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 12, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey UK... on giving the epsom salts for a "mag" defficiency...
> 
> for myself, if I'm trying to fix a mag deff, I give blackstrap molassis...that is also a source of magnesium, and it it beneficial to the plant in so many more ways than simply giving epsom salt, especially in flower.
> 
> ...guess I shoulda mentioned this earlier, eh?


 
*Every time I step up to the next nutrient I flush with Clearex and 1 teaspoon per gallon Blackstrap.*
*I read an article in High Times that suggested this. *
*IMO Blackstrap is a good additive to your plant *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 12, 2008)

that is why i all ways add a little Sugger daddy to my plants evey time i feed.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Every time I step up to the next nutrient I flush with Clearex and 1 teaspoon per gallon Blackstrap.*
> *I read an article in High Times that suggested this. *
> *IMO Blackstrap is a good additive to your plant *


 
IONO I always like Unsulphured over blackstrap


----------



## IRISH (Dec 12, 2008)

looking nice ukgirl. ...bb...

hydroman, it's one product. unsulphered blackstrap molasses...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*hi guys and girls update time again ,,,unfortunatley i have some dissapointing news ,,,my grow room and 2 of the bluemystics got destroyed:angrywife: but all is not lost ,,i managed to repott and save 3 of them ,,,,but they have been without hps for 3 days now ,,,(waiting on new bulbs)how they will do and wether they will turn hermie is anyones guess ,,,but i can only hope they make it to harvest ,,,,

anyways here they are ,,,looking a little worse 4 wear ,,,pic one just delvoped its own bend :ignore: 
*





*and heres the blush 
pic 1 is the ladie,im attempting lst on ,,just been tied down the once up to now 
pic2 second female 
pic 3 the boy undecided as to wether to keep him for pollen or not ,,,gave them all a drink of a coffee and eggshell tea ,,,and they loved it  so they will be treated to one every 2 weeks along with the flowering girls :hubba:




*

*i have put nine more seeds in to germ ,,3 skush#1,,3 shush#2 and 3 blush  

Happy toking and Happy Holidays all :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 15, 2008)

lookin good! how did your grow room get destroyed if you don't mind me askin? 

also i've been feeding my kult and blush every other watering and they love it. but its a light dose each time.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope they all stay girls for ya. Here is some *GREEN MOJO*to help ya out. Darn EX's:hitchair:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*cheers pc duck ,,,all the greenmojo i can get is needed  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

Chin up UKG..................................................

maybe he'll be FORCED to stop 1 day................... 
then we may all get to see an end product....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Chin up UKG..................................................
> 
> maybe he'll be FORCED to stop 1 day...................
> then we may all get to see an end product....


 

oh my chins up ,,,stiff upper lip and all that  u know us brits  no point crying over spilled milk ect ect 
he  carnt keep a good women down :rofl:

yeah wouldnt it be good to finally reach harvest again :doh: maybe just maybe they will get there ,,but i still have my ladies in veg that will have to go into flower sooner than expected  :hubba:

happy toking all :48:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2008)

*MAN!*... is yer x ever a dync.

hey Bud Uncle... feel like taking a short ride to pay someone a visit?... r u a scary look'n biker dude?:hubba: 

don't worry, UK... mary is a hardy plant, so she won't mind the disruption


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the damage..but looks like you did a great job saveing them..Heres some GREEN MOJO for what you have Left..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 16, 2008)

sorry to hear about that hun, what a jerk! can you change your locks?

yea they seem to look ok. and that blush male looks like a good specimen


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*cheers thorn ,, *


----------



## Thorn (Dec 16, 2008)

what??? oh dear! shame u got plants in a way otherwise you coulda hadhim done for breaking and entering. how on earth did he get in? i hate people like that. i almost had one of them a few years ago, i somehow managed to quit smoking while he was around lol!

hope your having a better day today?


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, what Thorn said  :bongin:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

hey GMCORP i just noticed your avatar nice, but i think i speak for most of the guys here when i say we wanna see the rest of that picture. im not sure if thats a big bud or a little boob! jk


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 16, 2008)

speak fer yerself, slowmo... *I'm* a gentleman....


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> what??? oh dear! shame u got plants in a way otherwise you coulda hadhim done for breaking and entering. how on earth did he get in? i hate people like that. i almost had one of them a few years ago, i somehow managed to quit smoking while he was around lol!
> 
> hope your having a better day today?


 
hi thorn ...gmcorp 
:hitchair:

happy toking all :48:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> speak fer yerself, slowmo... *I'm* a gentleman....



TCVG is indeed my kind of gentleman


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> hey GMCORP i just noticed your avatar nice, but i think i speak for most of the guys here when i say we wanna see the rest of that picture. im not sure if thats a big bud or a little boob! jk



it's both dear.  

Just a humble, hearty handful for the hubby 

Avatar is now the whole picture :bongin:

Good luck UKGirl, at keeping the unwanteds out of the ladies' room!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 16, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> TCVG is indeed my kind of gentleman


 
:hubba:  

what's that, babe?... one that smokes a lotta pot? ? ? :rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> speak fer yerself, slowmo... *I'm* a gentleman....


 

  :rofl: :**:  i almost fell out when i read that!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

hey why isn't the smile for ** workin? thats dirty


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> :hubba:
> 
> what's that, babe?... one that smokes a lotta pot? ? ? :rofl:



There is no other kind of true gentleman 

The sacred Ganj makes even the worst of men gentler, and elevates the true gentleman to new heights... imho, pun intended.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 16, 2008)

wow, ukgirl your jornal sure is funny. got guys talking about boob's got your *** of an X busting up your plants. he lucky u ant got a man like some of us smokers around here. cuz some one sure would have got his head broke busting in like that. but anyhow, looks like they are recovering ok. i would say just give them some indoor lighting from some windows. till u get the HPS bulbs in. so sad to hear about them flowering girl. well here some *GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO* to help u get back on track. keep that chin up, i am sure a good grower like your self will nurse them girls back to good helth. best of luck girl.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*:rofl:thanks wiseguy chef for the kind words ,, and :woohoo: my babies are back in their growroom soaking up the lumens once more ,,,,,im not expectimg great things from these flowering girls now ,,,just want to see them get finnished ,  
:48: happy holidays :48:
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*i have 3 left in flower ,,,thanks for dropping in *


----------



## 420benny (Dec 16, 2008)

This is a fun thread. Props to your attitude UKgirl. I like your spirit, and that blush is very pretty.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 17, 2008)

as long as you keeped on giveing them a dark time they should be fine. with the limited lighting won't hurt yeild that much girl so you should still have some great harvest from them 3 girls.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 17, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *just want to see them get finnished , *


 
Don't we all  hehe

Does the freak just hang round the corner and wait or something??  

Anyway lookin forward to seeing some new pics of the girls under the lumens


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Damn computer, sometimes I'd just like to dropkick it.
> Anyway, Being from the west side of the "pond",
> what are the laws there? One can just walk into
> a shop and legally buy seeds in the UK?
> ...


 

yes i can buy seeds legally ,,i get them from my local head/hydro shop ,,,its germinating them thats illegall ,
they have tried banning the sale of seeds but so far its all good ,,eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*anyways ill post pics tomorrow :hubba:*

*and how are you thorn ? all done for xmas yet ?? *


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

i wish i could go to town and buy seeds.i would have some of every strain available.lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*haha i would to if i didnt have to worry about another grow ruined :rofl:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2008)

hey  Girl   why not Move to America...:rofl:  its  all illeagle here..


----------



## Thorn (Dec 18, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *for the most part yes :rofl: youd think after a yr he would get the hint :ignore: *
> 
> *anyways ill post pics tomorrow :hubba:*
> 
> *and how are you thorn ? all done for xmas yet ?? *


 
Heya! well this weeks been a bit manic with the puppy and all! i'm not spending too much this year - i'm hoping to make dvd's for family of last christmas and other stuff and also bake a LOT of pies! homemade all the way this year   the tree is up, still got lights round the windows to do, but its all good. i'm a bit of a bah humbug, i just hate how commerialised xmas is, same as i hate valentines day for same reasons really.

I am looking forward to having my first xmas with just me and the fella though (and hopefully the puppy!).

So how are  you getting on?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

*im good thanks thorn ,,,all presents bought wrapped and sent and delivered,,:hubba:,a first 4 me i usually running around like a headless chicken christmas eve ,,,,but i get ya with the over commersalition of it ,,,but its magical for the 5 yr old ,,,,and the fact mommy wont stop buying lights :giggle:,,,
is this yout first xmas together or first alone together ,,either way ,,enjoy  every moment of it ,,:heart: 

need to charge camera to post some pics ,,,:48: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

*well here they are after a couple of days inder the lights 









4th pic is a one of the blush girls now gone under 12/12 

happy toking and happy holidays all :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking good. Nice to see that they recovered for you.:aok:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 18, 2008)

glad to see they are fine girl. yeah i hear how u guys can buy them in the uk, thats why dr. chronic an MS.nl are from. but on that one show, on nat geo, about cannibis they said that refrom of the laws are coming down in 09 in the uk amied at stoping the sale of seeds, an montering of sale of indoor growing equiment. i sure hope not, as most shops in amsterdam won't ship to the usa. 
wich is why i an my buddy are putting in am emergeny order to dr. chronic an ordering some beans befor its to late. best of luck girl, keep the x away, might i sujest a new man? lol, might help things along if hes bigger than your X lol!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 18, 2008)

um i wanna smoke it now please! im ready to see how the blush looks in flowering. can't you speed this up any.. i mean come on, give them the little pyrple pill or something.. sprinkle some of your fairy dust on them or something.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

*haha thanks  wiseguy ,,,yes ive heard that aswell,,,but dont panic just yet ,,
hxxp://hightimes.com/news/ht_admin/4784 ,,


me as well slowmo crushing up the pink hormones and fairy dust as we speak:rofl:


happy toking and happy hollidays :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*hi guys and girls well its just a little shy of 6 weeks under 12/12 

was gonna take close ups of the trichs but my cam is crap and my loupe temporailly mislaid :hairpull: (dam school holidays) )

well heres what survived,the massacre :rofl: not the greatest looking plants  they coulda been:ignore: but  at least ill have a little homegrown once again in a few weeks  

well enough of the chat and heres the pics 













happy toking and happy holidays all :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

They look really good for surviving the ambush and massacre.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 22, 2008)

:giggle:... a little worse for wear...  ... but that just goes 'ta show 'ya...

... it's a _weed_   

the little survivors... way cool :aok: ... it musta been that xtra green mojo in the air cuz it's xmas time....:grinch:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 22, 2008)

:yeahthat: *Lookin good UKG! after the rough time looks like they are going to finish off nicley 4 u :cool2: here is a christmas gift of green mojo for the ladies...*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> it's both dear.
> 
> Just a humble, hearty handful for the hubby


 


What a Lucky Guy


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 22, 2008)

just to make sure, i meant to give the powder to the plants. i know how tempting it is to do a little yourself but don't do it. ok i feel better now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2008)

what powder *slowmo*?  you get your hands on my Frosting man?  That stuff will make you do some crazy things..here hold this :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*the pink female hormone powder :rofl:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*well another week has passed us all by ,,,and im pleased to say i think i might reach harvest :woohoo: couple more weeks to go i think till the first chop
all pics my 3 girls and last one is female blush under  flower pics 5 -8 are of the eldest girl 














*

*happy toking all :48: and  happy new year eace:*


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 29, 2008)

You have pretty toes!:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> You have pretty toes!:giggle:


 

haha thanks i didnt even see em in there


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> You have pretty toes!:giggle:


 


yes you do:hubba:    But even better looking Ladies..Ukgirl..I sent some of me BOYz to hold back  that dip stick :chuck:  so you can finnaly get to a Harvest:lama: ..just a few more weeks..I say  screw that cubbard shut  so no one gets to them..    they look just wonderfull KEEP M GREEN ..:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes you do:hubba: But even better looking Ladies..Ukgirl..I sent some of me BOYz to hold back that dip stick :chuck: so you can finnaly get to a Harvest:lama: ..just a few more weeks..I say screw that cubbard shut so no one gets to them.. they look just wonderfull KEEP M GREEN ..:bolt::bong:


 
*thanks 4 u ,,for dropping in and for the sending boyz,, ill reward them nicely  they did a good job keeping my ladys safe :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

Your girls are looking very nice *UKgirl420*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*thanks pcduck ,,, ,,they could of been better but hey at least i get to smoke my own again :joint4: instead of buying ,,:48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

yes it is better and safer too


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2008)

oh yeah ukgirl, them are lovely looking ladies. what is pic 5-8? very nice grow. keep up the good work...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> oh yeah ukgirl, them are lovely looking ladies. what is pic 5-8? very nice grow. keep up the good work...bb...


 

pic 5-8 means no, 5,6,7,8, and thats the first one to be chopped


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*ok batteries recharged so here are the blush and co in veg 
the first pic is of the  female blush that im trying lst on 



some kult just under 3 weeks old some got caught in the fan  and a few leaves got sliced  


these are the new :baby: 3 skush#1,,3 skush#2 and 2 blush 

*
*put 2 more kult in to germ ,,and now veg box is at full capacity  *

*happy toking :48: happy newyear ev1 *eace:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> pic 5-8 means no, 5,6,7,8, and thats the first one to be chopped



lol. what i meant is , what strain is 5-8? lol...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*heheh its blue mystic *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 29, 2008)

looking great as all ways girl. keepem green have a happy new year, getting it started early lol with some london dry gin. sure love that stuff tangueray is very nice. so is crown. u brits sure got some good stuff.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*thanks wiseguy ,,,,enjoy the gin :hubba:

happy newyear :48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers mate  

make sure to :joint: one for me lol. u see the new year befor me!


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope you the best!! Lookn good.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking real nice *UKgirl420*. That Blue Mistic Is looking sweet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> lol. what i meant is , what strain is 5-8? lol...bb...


 

:rofl:  is that the same as 8-5   :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

athe Veg Cab  is looking good..i make mince meat outta some leafs too..it happen..Ive even bent over in my flower room  and i dont have the fan shield on  and have chopped me ear  a time or 2..But that Fan has stopped working and have thrown it away..lol..KEEP M GREEN..and Keep us posted:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2009)

any updates on the Blush?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*hey van yes tomorrow ill post pics ,,,but she starting to get hairy :hubba:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey van yes tomorrow ill post pics ,,,but she starting to get hairy :hubba:*


 
Did I hear brazilian? You could always wait for it to get really hairy and then take a lighter to it! lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*:giggle:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey van yes tomorrow ill post pics ,,,but she starting to get hairy :hubba:*


 


IDK...something about  HAIRY  Ladies..turns me on for reason:hubba:


Well untill *Madona *showed up in my Playboy Mag:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey van yes tomorrow ill post pics ,,,but she starting to get hairy :hubba:*


 


:ciao:  okay  its Yesturdays ..tomarrow!!!!:bolt::bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 5, 2009)

lets see those ladies.. im the slow one around here.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> lets see those ladies.. im the slow one around here.


 :giggle: 

*well here is the bluemystic *
*pic1 has about another week maybe less to go:woohoo: we are at cloudy trichs ,,,starting to turn amber ,,,and i like a body buzz high so i wont be letting em go to long  *
*pic 2 and 3 have about another few weeks ,,looking at the trichs now and laying off the nutes *

*

**
**
*

*sorry tcvg my cam died on me ill get the blush ones tomorrow *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

The excitement must almost be unbearable that blue mystic looks wow:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2009)

*thanks pcduck ,,,

ohh the  excitment is bubbling away ,,,,im like a child waiting for a new toy  

:48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 5, 2009)

looking very very good girl i still got another few weeks to go befor i can cut one or 2 of the plants. but yours looking awsome happy new year sweetie.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2009)

:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 6, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ohh the excitment is bubbling away ,,,,im like a child waiting for a new toy  *
> 
> *:48:*


 

Its like Christmas all over again  Cant tell you enough how good they look. Your one lucky girl lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

Well likes the toes to :hubba: buds are beautiful too....


----------



## compqt (Jan 6, 2009)

Great job, sweet looking buds. Good luck the rest of the way


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Its like Christmas all over again  Cant tell you enough how good they look. Your one lucky girl lol


 
*ahh thanks smokey  

thanks for dropping in hydromaniac  and compqt feel free to drop by my garden anytime  

happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*heres my flowering and vegging blush and co 

pics 1 ,2,3, are of the blush girl in flower 





pic 4 the 4 kult 


pic 5,6,7,8, are of my lst girl blush 





pics 9 and 10 are an assortment of skush1 ,skush2and kult and blush 




happy smoking all :48:
all comments good and bad   and suggestions welcome  *


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking good UKgirl   What makes it look even better is the purple cups  They look so cute in them


----------



## Thorn (Jan 6, 2009)

wow that lst girl is looking fantastic! they are all a real nice dark green, lovely healthy looking plants!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

What a nice garden you have *UKgirl420*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

i love the color of these plants. they all have that dark green shine, and grow like wild fire. lookin good ukgirl keep it up


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thanks guys and girls ,for the kind words ,:heart:

smokeybear ,i thought pink/purple cups might sway them  to think girly thoughts as they mature :giggle:

pcduck ,,im glad u like ,,,ur welcome anytime eace:

,and slowmo i agree ,,,they do grow real fast and show sex pretty early too ,,which is a good bonus in a little veg cupboard like mine :hubba:
happy toking all :48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 6, 2009)

looking as great as ever. so have u choped any girls yet? we tryed some of ours dryed it quick under a heat lamp that sits on the pyton cage. was great good high an tasted ok for a quick dry an the fact it has not been flushed. 

well wishing u all the best an *KEEPEM GREEN AN GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*hi wise guy ,,,thanks for dropping by ,,,im actually smoking some quick dried blue mystic right now :tokie:

im liking ,,little harsh ,,but not much more than street stuff does ,

i so cannot wait till they are dried and cured ,,,well if i dont smoke it all by then  
:48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

The proper dry is well worth the wait and you worked way to hard not to get the best smoke you can get. That is what I tell myself constantly whenever I want to quick dry and smoke. Sometimes it works and sometimes not


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*ohh i know duck  but im all outta homegrown and buying at the mo ,,,,but ..i  wont smoke it all ,,im hoping to harvest the other 2 soon :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *... im all outta homegrown and buying.... *




These are the most dreaded words of a grower


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

* ohh i know :cry:all play the :fid: song ,,,,4 me *


----------



## HATCH (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking Good In The Neighborhood!!!EH!!!,, Your Doing A Great Job & Your Plant's Are Looking Very Healthy!!!

G'zzz,, I Have Smoked My Own For So Long,,, I Wouldn't Even Know Where To Find Any???


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Looking Good In The Neighborhood!!!EH!!!,, Your Doing A Great Job & Your Plant's Are Looking Very Healthy!!!
> 
> G'zzz,, I Have Smoked My Own For So Long,,, I Wouldn't Even Know Where To Find Any???


 

nice :aok:

im hoping not to have to buy again after the start of this years harvest,,


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 7, 2009)

I have only got to smoke my own grow once :cry: and it was an outdoor grow AND I couldent even take care of it care of it for 85 days   I had another place to sleep for 85 days with a bar window


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*ahhh :fid: smokeybear

you growing now?*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

.... yo UK talking about beds you got a bed for me


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 7, 2009)

:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> .... yo UK talking about beds you got a bed for me


 
maybe not a bed  but ill pull a chair up for ya to :watchplant:,,,:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

:ciao:  my little UKgirl..I see CanaDUH..is send the BoyZ as well..:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


almost there  :lama:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea... UK I usually get sleepy after a good blaze and watch a good move


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish, but unfortunately I just moved into my aunts house   because of the crumbling American economy I got laid off two months ago :shocked:  Am working now but I will be moving into my own place in about another month or two :bolt:  Just waiting for my taxes to come back and pay off ALL of my credit cards. I dont have but 2k in credit card debt. So I just want to pay off that so I dont have any bills but rent and phone bill  But when I do get into my own place AGAIN in fact everyone will get to :watchplant: lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*looking forward to it smokey bear  :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: my little UKgirl..I see CanaDUH..is send the BoyZ as well..:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:
> 
> 
> almost there :lama:


 
canaDUH :rofl:

:woohoo:hurry 4u ,,:bolt:,,the ladies need you and your BoyZ:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*hey crazy ,,,q for ya ?

how long is the flowering time on the Blush and kult  :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 7, 2009)

I dunno... none of them have gotten this far before... this is all brand new, girl....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the KULT tester I have going now is at 5 weeks....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I dunno... none of them have gotten this far before... this is all brand new, girl....


 



 actually that is so cool :aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just noticed on my calendar, that Jan 16 will be 8 weeks for the KULT tester, so....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*so ,,,,,:clap: ,,, *


----------



## Thorn (Jan 7, 2009)

hey hun how are you on this cold muggy day?

I hear ya on the quick drying when your out. I've given up buying it now as its just so much poor quality and fed up of spending so much on it. last lot i bought cost me £90 for a half oz and it was ok if you hardly ever smoke, but i need something with a bit more of a kick really! So getting used to going without at the mo! Just waiting for my OCF to hurry and show more amber trichs!!!

So whats your verdict on the blue mystic so far? a good smoke?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*90 pound for 1/2 oz eek

yes  very enjoyable but gonna try and stay of her till shes cred :48:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

cant wait to see what babes you have UK :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

any new pics??


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*i usually update on a monday ,,,but when lights come on ill have a little poke around and see whats been happening :watchplant:

:48:     :48:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

thx Uk your polite and kind


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> thx Uk your polite and kind


 

*I try :evil:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *I try :evil:*


 
Hope im nost pissing you off


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Hope im nost pissing you off


 

*hey i smoke weed what do ya think :giggle:*

*naww your not,,,its all   *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*here ya go Hydromaniac ,,,hope you enjoy  

*



















happy toking :48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

They look great*UKgirl420*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*cheers pcduck :aok:*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 8, 2009)

*Absolutely an excellent illustration of GORGEOUS BUD  
I can see your intense work gave the compensation of quality with that Maximum Yield we all look for in each of our grows :farm: 
I look forward to having the pleasure of watching your next grow!!!  *

*  NOW IT"S TIME TO ENJOY  ​*
:joint: :smoke1: :48: :bong2: :bong:​


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 8, 2009)

Girl, you got in goin' on/ growin' on


----------



## Rockster (Jan 8, 2009)

Coming along nicely there UKgirl420,looking sweet sister! 

I grew out some Blue Mystic a while back and renamed it Stratospheric Mystic as the bally things grew like tropical sativa's!!

I lil mix up at the Nirvana bean factory methinks but the pot turned out great so why worry! 

Your girls are defo looking like they should though!:clap: and some!


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

Love your beautys did you trim them just for me??


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

* grandaddytoke ,GMCorp,,Rockstar 
thanks for dropping by my yard,,,,
i just wish i had vegged the mystics and got them bigger ,,,but oh well we work with what we can ,,,when outta homegrown 
them poor ladies have been through hell and back ,:ignore: ,and the fact they didnt turn hermie on me or die ,,,makes me :heart: them even more ,,,
but the blush in flower are looking like there gonna be on the larger side :giggle:

happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*


			
				HydroManiac said:
			
		


			Love your beautys did you trim them just for me?? 

Click to expand...

 
well i wish i could say i did ,,,but thats them au naturel without any,,haircuts ,,, 

thanks for dropping in :48:*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Job:bong:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

aww thx anyways lol anyways I wish I could do the same


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 9, 2009)

*Looking very nice UKgirl :aok:*

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thanks yumyum,,,,im itching to harvest 1,,,:hairpull: ,,,if i see any ambers to morrow ,,i think i might just have to go with it ,,,then at least i can let the other 2 go a bit more amber ,,without pinching little buds here and there ,,:holysheep:,ll end up with pruned ladies :rofl: 

time to :bolt: im stooooned :fly:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll trade you some pink M&M's for a bud:aok::heart::rofl::bolt::bong:




i did all those smilies by hand  lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I'll trade you some pink M&M's for a bud:aok::heart::rofl::bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *

your on :aok: here ya go :48: or do you prefer :bong2:

cool work on the smilies btw :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, I am a bonger



Well I guess I will have to wait for the final smoke report. Trying to get all the information I can get before ordering seeds. Since I never did it before.(scared)


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL I guess anyways I rather see the busty beautys out of there bra but what am I to say :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice girl, very nice indeed...bb...


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

damn im stoned and I didnt even smoke today anyways cant wait to see some busty beautys UKgirl


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 10, 2009)

Dang UKgirl those look P.H.A.T "Pretty Hot And Tempting"


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 10, 2009)

Definitely some good looking bud!!  I grew some Blue Mystic outdoor last year and they all turned out purple.  Did you see any purple?  I now have four Blues going right now at around ten days.  I accidently crossed my Blue Mystic with Chimeras Shnazzleberry 2 so that is really the four plants I have going now.   I ended up with about 3 or 4 hundred of the seeds of the mistaken cross but you wont here me complaining at all.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 10, 2009)

*well i couldnt resist ,,,,, and i chopped her down 





theres not a lot there because i kept pinching little buds :ignore: 

but as of tonight im enjoying :tokie: a little green obviously but hell its a nice change from street deals  

HAPPY SMOKING ALL :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 10, 2009)

so it's full steam ahead with the Blush now?:hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats what you call premature chopulation!

Couldnt sit on your hands any longer you impatient English lass!

Na,just teasing UKgirl420,you enjoy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:clap:  your first Harvest...Do you know what to do next:rofl:  Good luck on the rest..sending some more boyZ to watch over your Ladies :heart: :chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> so it's full steam ahead with the Blush now?


 
*well 2 more bluemystic to come down over the next couple of weeks  *

*but yes i have 3 lady blush in flower at the minute :woohoo: with 3 more still undecided :woohoo:*

*u[date on them monday :48:*


*hey 4u,Thanks  its certainly been calmer sinse your boyz have been about :rofl:*

*cheers rockster and its true i am impatient  why wait till tomorrow if it benifits you more today  *

*happy smoking :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2009)

how big were they when you put them into flower?...and roughly how old?... 'n how big r they now?... still getting bigger?... r the fans nice and big?... and kinda "frilly" look'n?:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

*ohhh Crazy im too baked now to answer ya q.s :rofl: ill get back to ya tomorrow ,,,i dont use a callender i use the grow journal  and ill have to keep looking back on it ,,then my eyes will not focus ,,get the picture :giggle:,,:fly: :fly:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

great looking bud there hun  at least you got other plants to let go for a while


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice! what was your yield on one of your mystics ?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

*well the one above is the first one to be harvested ,,,,and it wasnt a lot that above in the last pic weighed 27g wet  but they other 2 should bring in slightly more as i havnt been pinching of them :giggle:,,but i wasnt expecting huge yeilds as they went in 12/12 from seed as well as quite a bit of upset along the way :spit:,,they were just to get my homegrown stash started again :48:*


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 11, 2009)

Still Lovely Looking. Got To Love The 400 .


----------



## BigTree420 (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice that'll hold you over till the other are done lol


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 12, 2009)

thats great i am a week away from choping my first plants!! can't wait, i have stoped all feeding an am just giving water. haze got another oh i say 8 weeks to go lol! 2 others will be done much much sooner. started a sea of green grow, well not real cuz they are going to grow as much as they want, but i planted 40 beans. lol should be fun.  so them blush how long did u vegg them for? so the smoke good grom the mystics? i orderd them, along with others, for my 3ed all disener grow lol. well best of luck finishing off the mystic an keep the X away from the blush! lol take care girl.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Thanks wiseguy chef ,,,i vegged the blush for about 5 weeks i think ,,,gonna update soon so will get excat dates then ,,,buty yeah the smoke is very nice of the blue mystic ,,good luck with your grow :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 12, 2009)

*well only a small update as im too stoonned once again 

well heres the next girl to come down 



then heres blush in  her 2nd week of flowering flower after vegging for around 6-7 weeks



and of all the plants in flower 



*

happy smoking :48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey *UKgirl420* you just said my 4 most favorite words.."Too Stoned..and..Happy Smoking"

Your girls are looking very nice:aok:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 13, 2009)

*Very nice UK* :aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, awsome garden, looks like some great herb you got yourself!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

awfully perty garden ya got yerself there, girl... :hubba: 

nice:aok:

is that some kinda funky top growing on the Blush???


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 13, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> awfully perty garden ya got yerself there, girl... :hubba:
> 
> nice:aok:
> 
> is that some kinda funky top growing on the Blush???


 


:rofl: no what you all failed to spot was she was extremely thirsty and desperate for a drink ,,,,so crazy that was miss Blush all uncovered with out the fans to cover her modesty 

happy smoking all ,,,:48:
silly stoned again  this blue mystic is sure is a nice smoke :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ....  this blue mystic is sure is a nice smoke :hubba:



Cool.... if you had one word to describe it what would it be? and on a scale on 1 to 10 how stone does is get ya? With 10 being the best high yet.

I have been looking at this strain to buy for a future grow, but I am just so confused on what to get and where to get it.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

uk so how was the smoke just wondering :hubba: but life is good in california send me a message  miss your PM's ...


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

oh yea pics look great been busy seems you know how to keep your ladies though but I sure didnt miss the water part


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Cool.... if you had one word to describe it what would it be? and on a scale on 1 to 10 how stone does is get ya? With 10 being the best high yet.
> 
> I have been looking at this strain to buy for a future grow, but I am just so confused on what to get and where to get it.


 
*One word  ok well here goes ,,,let me take a nice deep toke and see what comes to mind  :48:*

*ok *
*refreshinglybodytinglyeurophicllywarmfeeling,,,*

*sheet who ** needs hard drugs when you can grow this :rofl:*


* :fly:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks*UKgirl420*  That is what I am looking for. The seed banks sez that they are a moderate grow not for the beginner  They are not that hard? are they to grow?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 13, 2009)

*well im a begginer and they sure took some stress 
so go for it :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well im a begginer and they sure took some stress
> so go for it :48:*







			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> I have been looking at this strain to buy for a future grow, but I am just so confused on what to get and where to get it.




This ^^^^ is even more true:rofl:  On the what to get:rofl: to many choices


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*well i chopped the 2nd one  










happy smoking :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2009)

They look even better hanging upside down then they did growing.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*cheers duck :aok: i thinkso too 


:48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 19, 2009)

*time for another update  
well the last blue mystic is enjoying her last week




next pics are of the female blush in various stages of flower ranging from just showing to small bud sites 
*







*ok now down a post  for update to veg cupboard  

but while im doing it take this and pass it on :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are Looking very good UKgirl.  Keep on keepN on:lama:




:watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 19, 2009)

*ok heres the veg cupboard ,,
first set of pics are of my lst female blush  






and the others below are varoius blush kult skush 1 & 2  





ohh i did forget to mention in the above post  i have put some of the vegging plants into flower ,,,waiting for sex to be determined and ive had too beautiful looking males that have now been destroyed 

well untill next time happy smoking all :48: 
im :fly: high :fly:  *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

thx uk looking nice sorry to hear about the males D:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2009)

lookin good ukgirl. i do have a question though, how tall where those blush when you started flowering them? 

i about to start flowering my kult and blush. maybe another week. can't wait to hear how the smoke is.. good luck


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 19, 2009)

well miss uk seeing what happend in the middle of your grow, your mystics came out nice!! hows the smoke from the girls??? i got me some beans i will be poping in the summer would like to know how good the smoke is.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for dropping in my yard 4u ,,hydro* wiseguy ,,,yeah im lovin the smoke if you go to the top of this page i describe it :rofl: well even just aafter a few days in a jar the smoke is so much smoother and sweeter :48: 

hey slowmo they ranged between 5 or 6  inches above the soil,,


:48:  *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Your garden is looking fantastic *UKgirl420*

Bummer about the males


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*thanks duck ,,

but i dont mind the odd male in my garden providing hes outed as soon as he shows his true colours :spit: we need the odd one or too to make the world go round :giggle:

good day ev1 ,,,happy smoking :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking very good, as usual hun  Are you not keeping any males for pollen? Hope all is well with you


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Hey thorn yes im good ,,i hope you and sirius is too eace:

as for keeping a male of the blush ,i was tempted but ,i have a few more seeds yet so i may try then :48:*


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know all the fancy computer stuff and how to navigate to well yet but I've posted some pictures of what me and Mrs. jones got going in the gallery,I got my white widow in the mail today so things are going to stink.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, ok good good, yep we're doing quite well. I bought some tubs off ebay for LSTing plants, but one of them is cracked...don't you just hate that?!?!  

Yea I thought when you said you had some very good looking males that would be a good chance to collect pollen. Do you have an extra 'room' that you can keep them alive in for that? No rush anyways...most important thing is the ladies


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*haha thorn ,,,yes the males were handsome beasts but alas no room ,i had him on a window sill for a week ,,but my veg room is real close by and didnt want to risk the vegging plants ,want to get a nice collection going for the  outside season :hubba: 
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*ok im back again the  impatient uk girl  i just had to cut her down ,,,apart from the fact im running low again  i just wanted to she smelt so good and did have a fair view amber trichs 
yet again not a great deal of bud but if it smokes like the last 2 plants ,,,im a very very happy lady  
well heres  she is after her excution and again after a little trimming 







well left with the Blush and skush 1,2 now and im getting excited  they are starting to sprout white hairs out at a furious rate ,, 


Happy Smoking all :48: pass along or hit the :bong2: *


----------



## iClown (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn fine buds, they look dankkkk, tell us how she smokes.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks Iclown ,,,im hoping shes gonna smoke as good as the last 2 smoke reports back a page :48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 23, 2009)

i 2 am growing impasient but i want my first plant to be well flushed an to taste great since i started flushing last week its buds have gon in to a super swell an it is eating up its fan leafs a few more days an she will be my first harvest, hope u are enjoying your smoke girl i am sure it will be bomb just like the last!!! anyhow keep them blush green girl!!!


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking very nice UK420!

Happy Smoking!:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

chop-chop- says the woodsman..puff-puff says UKgirl420....Nice cola *Ukgirl*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*hey wise guy ,,,,yes i am enjoying :hubba:
thanks for dropping in burn slowley feel free to drop in anytime 

HEHE pc duck ,,,,thanks ,,,but she willl be gone soon enough in a blaze of smoke :tokie:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry aint been in a while  glad to see my BoyZ :chuck::chuck:  is still watching over your grow..another one to Harvest Good Job Girl:heart:  now I will be back when i have more time..off to work  but first:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*No worries 4u the boyz have been doing a wonderful job 

enjoy your bong and have a great day :bong2:

*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 23, 2009)

*Very nice UK :hubba:*


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 23, 2009)

looks nice UKgirl! Pack a bowl for me!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

nice cut girl...your gonna have to take it easy on them until the next plant is ready...but yea sounds like a good smoke from what you said


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thanks yum yum ,,,,here ya go Diablo :48: helpyourself  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THORN



			nice cut girl...your gonna have to take it easy on them until the next plant is ready...but yea sounds like a good smoke from what you said
		
Click to expand...


hell no thorn ,,,no taking it easy  why when i enjoy it so much :giggle:

i can allways find bud or some solid to tie me over till next harvest :hubba:


and from the last count in the flower room  today ,,,i have 5 defined females
1 possible male and 2 totally unknown 

happy smoking all :48:



*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

That flower room must be getting kind of full for you, with all those females in there.:yay:....Don't ya just like saying _"My flower room is full"_ I know I do


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*cheers  pc:aok: yes i do :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 24, 2009)

hehehe nice one hun, 5 fems pretty good going and still could be more!! Do you live in/near the city? Where I am at the moment I'm out in the country/village and struggle so bad to find any to buy, and when I do its usually only through old friends and a LOT of the dealers are so careful about who they deal to that a lot don't wanna know.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 24, 2009)

smoke up ukgirl. hows the blush and kult doing?


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 24, 2009)

your grow looks brill.. my autos are doin well. but my blueberry cheese are not. it made me laugh when you said you had to cut her down and smoke her. cause i am sooo inpatient too. i reckon i could smoke a veged plant without any bud on. i get that inpatient! and i know the secret to growing this is to be PATIENT!....and i aint got any..!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> ... i know the secret to growing this is to be PATIENT!....and i aint got any..!




I hear that this is a common phenomenon among growers..:rofl:

And I have it too:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hehehe nice one hun, 5 fems pretty good going and still could be more!! Do you live in/near the city? Where I am at the moment I'm out in the country/village and struggle so bad to find any to buy, and when I do its usually only through old friends and a LOT of the dealers are so careful about who they deal to that a lot don't wanna know.


 
yes im real close to the city  but far enough away to see the rural side of life :giggle:  ,,,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> smoke up ukgirl. hows the blush and kult doing?


 
*hey slow i allways am    and omg  im :heart: the blush and kult ,,,dam they are filling out everyday ,,well it seems that way or maybe my blue mystic is a real goooood smoke  ,,,*
*ill take some pics once lights are on ,,,im really getting excited for these ladies ,,,eace:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> your grow looks brill.. my autos are doin well. but my blueberry cheese are not. it made me laugh when you said you had to cut her down and smoke her. cause i am sooo inpatient too. i reckon i could smoke a veged plant without any bud on. i get that inpatient! and i know the secret to growing this is to be PATIENT!....and i aint got any..!


 


> Quote=pcduck
> I hear that this is a common phenomenon among growers..:rofl:
> 
> And I have it too:rofl:


 

*:rofl: me neither im surprized i let em go as long as i did *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

*heres my blush in flower 












and here we have ,,,skush1  kult and skush2  






any q or comments welcome , 

happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Your ladies are looking sweet and what big buds:holysheep:  they are getting.:aok:
That skush is looking like an interesting grow.:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thanks duck ,,,,im really liking these 
oh and i forgot to mention i topped the skush12 and kult ,,dont know why i did :ignore: i just found myself doing it one bored stooned  afternoon :hitchair:
i need to remeber to stop messing with my ladies when :fly:  :rofl:

ohh yeah and i pulled a skush1 outta there for looking like she was about to put on some boxer shorts  but just incase its sitting on my window sill untill further comfimation  


:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

:heart::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh my we don't want the girls in boxers.... That one girl on '*Sex and the City*' wore them and I hated the show:rofl:

I also find myself doing goofy things when I am :fly: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :heart::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:



I am sorta new at this computer lingo/slang but does that ^ ^ mean you are into S & M or BDSM or what?:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am sorta new at this computer lingo/slang but does that ^ ^ mean you are into S & M or BDSM or what?:rofl:


 

:rofl: :rofl:


*so which one is it 4U *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how tall are these plants?


 

hi there:ciao: the top plants vary between 20 -23 inches 
not sure on the others 

:48:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 25, 2009)

looking nice as all ways my dear. u still enjoying that blue mystics? what was the finle yiled?  i cut my first plant today!! had 80% tricomes turned amber. can't wait to smoke her! anyhow keepem green girl!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> looking nice as all ways my dear. u still enjoying that blue mystics? what was the finle yiled? i cut my first plant today!! had 80% tricomes turned amber. can't wait to smoke her! anyhow keepem green girl!!!!


 

*Thanks wiseguy ....ive still a little left ,,but ufortunatley i forgot to weigh all there final dried weights but im guessing not much more than an 1oz ,,,but i aint needing to smoke as much of BlueMystic as i do normally  
:yay: congrats on first ladie:48:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 26, 2009)

*lol Good Grow*


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking Good Bet You Cant Wait To Toke It Up???


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 26, 2009)

I just hatch 9 feminized white widow, I pray they look that good at 10 days,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Looking Good Bet You Cant Wait To Toke It Up???


 
*no i carnt  but i have at least another 8 weeks to go on the blush i think*  

:48:   :fly:  :48:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful plants UKgirl.
I just love smoking my own grown.
The other day, I gave a fellow grower a nice bud of mango.  An hour or so later, we toked one of her J's, and I got wasted.  Later she told me it was my own grown she rolled!  I think she added hash to it, lol.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 27, 2009)

*oh very nice TC :giggle:
thanks for dropping in :48:*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 27, 2009)

*Ms UKgirl You Sure Have Some Attractive Looking Young Ladies :hubba: :hubba:

Its Hard To Believe You will be Able To Get Another 8 Weeks Out Of Those Magnificence Species Of Cannabis !! 


:fly: :fly: :aok: :aok: :bump: :bolt:​ *


*  YOU WILL GET THAT MAXIMUM YIELD  ​*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Thanks grandaddy ,,,coming from you thats a compliment   :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*hi guys and girls :ciao:
well much to my surprise  this blush has been in flower since 18/12 (12/18 4 the usa ),,so we are on week 6  and im sure the other 5 ladies got added 1 a week or there abouts so we should be doing a weekly harvest in the next 4 weeks or so  ,,,well enough of the chat heres some pics
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*ok well i got a little bored so here is some more :rofl:











]*

*happy smoking all *:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

Dam Girl...Those a Beautifullllllllllllllllllll.:heart:.may i have one...lol...J/K..a weekly Harvest  is great..:lama::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Thanks 4u ,,,sure you can have one ,,,but your gonna have to come 4 it ,, then while your here ,yu can show me how you do it in your shed :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Thanks 4u ,,,sure you can have one ,,,but your gonna have to come 4 it ,, then while your here ,yu can show me how you do it in your shed :giggle:*




:rofl::rofl:....A mind is a terrible thing to waste So be careful *UKgirl420.:rofl:*

But anyhow..Your girls are looking great:yay:...:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 1, 2009)

*:giggle:  thanks duck :ciao:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

okay  dusting off my Passport..:heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## allmashedup (Feb 2, 2009)

wow! your plants look fab...i bet your very proud. i know i am after growing some of my own. its better than the rubbish ive been buying lately. they dont even bother drying it propally. it does my head in. well done my freind! well done indeed.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 2, 2009)

what are those two tall plants in the back? they all look nice. im about to update my journal with pics so stop by and check them out


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what are those two tall plants in the back? they all look nice. im about to update my journal with pics so stop by and check them out


 
*Dam slow you know the next garden stop is yours  the two tall ones are kult  *




			
				allmashedup said:
			
		

> wow! your plants look fab...i bet your very proud. i know i am after growing some of my own. its better than the rubbish ive been buying lately. they dont even bother drying it propally. it does my head in. well done my freind! well done indeed.


 
*Thanks ALM ,,,yes im back to buying till harvest again and i agree im having to dry it out ,,but its pretty good considering  ,,thanks for dropping by girl *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

No? Monday Budporn?:shocked: :confused2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

*sorry duck i was a day early this week  but im sure i can manage some tuesday porn ,,:giggle: *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

:yay: For Tuesday :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 3, 2009)

*ok duck  here ya go not much change from 2 days ago  but ive added my lst girl in veg aswell 




















happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* I just :heart: bud porn.:hubba: :hubba: 

Is this your first lst?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 3, 2009)

*yes duck it is ,,,  does it look right?  *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

I have never done it before, but it looks a ok to me.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 4, 2009)

been watching close.  can't wait to see the blush and KULT finish.  very nice ukgirl...bb...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 5, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> been watching close. can't wait to see the blush and KULT finish.  very nice ukgirl...bb...


 
Same here, im looking forward to getting mine started  

Looking wonderful UK


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*:aok: cheers hippy thanks for dropping in again ,,,wont be long now till you can :48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 9, 2009)

wow them some pretty looking plants. well i have not been a round much been to busy getting all blowen off my chronic. lol well them blush girls are very very pretty. we stated a new grow, just a small one, like 45 plants lol. well best of luck keepem green, oh got some really nice pics of the haze an others in my jornale stop on by.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

*cheers wiseguy :aok: for finding the time to drop in ,,ill be heading on over there just as soon as i finish uploading some bud porn :hubba:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

*well im back for another update ,,and lots of pics ,so it will be a couple of posts as theres not much to write about and i was bored :giggle:



















:48: :bong2: :48: :bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

You sure have some huge colas *UKgirl420*:hubba::laugh:

Is there a gold medalist in the family?


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm really starting to like your porn ukgirl, your.... err.... plants are HOT!!! :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

*and heres some more  








ok the 2 pics below are of a lady hopefully polinated ,,fingers crossed shes expecting  






this is the lst girl 10 or 11 weeks old in veg ,,im tempted to keep her to grow outside come march/april :watchplant:



hope you  enjoy :48:
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You sure have some huge colas *UKgirl420*:hubba::laugh:
> 
> Is there a gold medalist in the family?


 
Unfortunaltly not duck 2 points taken off in the last 5 seconds ended up 5/6 :hitchair:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I'm really starting to like your porn ukgirl, your.... err.... plants are HOT!!! :holysheep: :hubba:


 
*Thanks lord for dropping by my yard   glad you liked  *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

what a bummer on the point take a ways ....That is still quite an accomplishment to make it that far. You must be proud ....I think by looking at those buds that I need to go for a holiday to your house...They look simply gorgeous:holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> what a bummer on the point take a ways ....That is still quite an accomplishment to make it that far. You must be proud ....I think by looking at those buds that I need to go for a holiday to your house...They look simply gorgeous:holysheep:


* 
yeah allways a proud momma ,,tho got another bout fri night ,,,anyways 

thankyou i cannot wait to smoke one :48: but ill try and be patient for at least another 2 weeks *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

I would lose all patience if I had those buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2009)

looking very nice girl.keep doing what your doing..its working:clap:  


:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::bolt::bong:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 10, 2009)

oh yeah , thats very nice ukgirl. i like...bb... ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I would lose all patience if I had those buds


 
If I had UK's buds at my fingertips I would be impatient to sample them as well.

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2009)

pic #9??? can you clear up the strain for me ukgirl? i'm riding with hippy, we'd both be sampl'in your buds...bb...

 :guitar:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2009)

*pic 9 is Kult ,,thanks for dropping by BB  *


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 12, 2009)

I really wish I had been following this, everything looks great. At least I can watch the end!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2009)

wow those plants are looking GREAT since I last checked in! Loving the blue hue to them  Those buds are seriously FAT! Hope you are well


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2009)

*im great thanks thorn ,,hope u are 2 and good to hear your enjoying the voluntry work eace:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey i've asked this before but what are those plants in the 4th and 5th pics? they're huge


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 13, 2009)

*hello slowmo they are also Kult eace: just off to take a look at yours  *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 16, 2009)

*well not much change from last week ,,except there a week closer to harvest  well heres some pic ,,hope you enjoy  















*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 16, 2009)

Happy Toking all :48:


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 16, 2009)

omg it looks sooooo bomb i can smell them from here


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking wonderful UK 

Have you been taking samples?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok im slow, what size pots are those in and how tall are the plants in inches, im not to smart and don't get the metric stuff at all.. i would ask how much the weigh but i have no idea how much a stone is   lol 

jk they look good. mine are comin along nicely..


----------



## IRISH (Feb 17, 2009)

looks great ukgirl.  ...

did you ever fix that security issue? get a mean a. dog...:hubba:   ...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 17, 2009)

i don't pay attention to well how far into flowering are they now? also i have looked thru this whole thread and can't find anywhere that says what type of light your using in this grow.. i assume its an hps but just wondering


----------



## 420benny (Feb 17, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looking wonderful UK
> 
> Have you been taking samples?


She's busted! I saw the cut off stalk. Good spotting HIE:hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 17, 2009)

the Hippy see's everything.


----------



## JBonez (Feb 17, 2009)

lookin tasty! great job gerfriend!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking fantastic *UKgirl420* :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 17, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looking wonderful UK
> 
> Have you been taking samples?


 

*haha yes i have but not of that one  that was where a very ugly yellow fan leaf was  *

*


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		


			ok im slow, what size pots are those in and how tall are the plants in inches, im not to smart and don't get the metric stuff at all.. i would ask how much the weigh but i have no idea how much a stone is  lol
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> *jk they look good. mine are comin along nicely..*


 
*they are in sq 7.5 sq litre pots ,,and they range from 18 inches to 24 inches from the top of the soil,,*


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i don't pay attention to well how far into flowering are they now? also i have looked thru this whole thread and can't find anywhere that says what type of light your using in this grow.. i assume its an hps but just wondering


*the oldest is 8 weeks in flower down to 3 weeks in flower ,,and slow all you had to do was look at post no1 :giggle: im using a 400 hps  *



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> looks great ukgirl....
> 
> did you ever fix that security issue? get a mean a. dog...:hubba:   ...bb...


*haha no fierce dog ,,just a battle of wits :giggle:*

*thanks for dropping in :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Thanks for dropping by my yard  blownupnostril ,420benny,,your welcome anytime :48:

and allways good to see ya duck and JBonez  :bong2:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 17, 2009)

*Always amazes me how you take your pics hopefuly mine turn out as beautiful as yours *


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 18, 2009)

hey i looked but i was stoned when i was lookin so that must be how i missed it.. sorry im a little slow


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 18, 2009)

*:giggle: no worries were all a little stoned sometimes i think *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:rofl:  Im allways stoned...what are we talking about?  and i dont see any pics on this page:giggle::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:  Im allways stoned...what are we talking about?  and i dont see any pics on this page:giggle::bong:



:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: Im allways stoned...what are we talking about? and i dont see any pics on this page:giggle::bong:


 
*Thanks for dropping on in  4U:heart:*
*haha me2 thats why theres no pics on this page   guess ill have to get some up ,,ill post back later* 

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 21, 2009)

*ok lets put some pics on the page 














:48: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 21, 2009)

*and lets add some more  















happy smoking all :48: :bong2: :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

DReeeewwwwllll


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Them girls are really bust'in *Ukgirl420*
Looking scrumptious:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thanks for dropping in 4u and duck,,,:bongin: :48:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

after looking at those budds..I aint just dropping in...IM STAYING!!!!  wheres my :bong1:


----------



## Rockster (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh yar,rather eh what!!!

Very nice ladies you have there UKgirl420.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> after looking at those budds..I aint just dropping in...IM STAYING!!!! wheres my :bong1:


 
*feel free  your very welcome ,,just keep the :bongin: packed and lets get :fly: :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Oh yar,rather eh what!!!
> 
> Very nice ladies you have there UKgirl420.


 
*Cheers rockster  *


----------



## garden_engineer (Feb 22, 2009)

theyre beautiful,good job!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thankyou Garden engineer :48:*


----------



## JBonez (Feb 22, 2009)

hey ukgirl, just ordered some blue mystic and bubbleicious from nirvana, looks like ill be starting a similar journal in a few weeks, my clones never came through, so ill be starting from seed. oh well. hope they are potent and smell good when cured.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> hey ukgirl, just ordered some blue mystic and bubbleicious from nirvana, looks like ill be starting a similar journal in a few weeks, my clones never came through, so ill be starting from seed. oh well. hope they are potent and smell good when cured.


 
*i loved the blue mystic just wish i had vegged em for a few weeks got them nice and big ,,,i might try them again when i have some room , *
*sorry to hear about the clones ,,dont forget the link  when you start them babies ,,goodluck :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 23, 2009)

OOOOO, wont be long now, looking nice and cloudy 

Beautiful plants :aok:

eace:


----------



## JBonez (Feb 23, 2009)

show some more dry shots when you get a chance girlfriend, i wanna see what im gonna be growing! 

btw, was it sensitive on nutes or not? Any other temperaments i should be concerned with? hermies? 

Sorry for the million questions, just wanna know what im in for!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*


			
				JBonez said:
			
		


			show some more dry shots when you get a chance girlfriend, i wanna see what im gonna be growing! 

btw, was it sensitive on nutes or not? Any other temperaments i should be concerned with? hermies? 

Sorry for the million questions, just wanna know what im in for!
		
Click to expand...

 
hey jBonez give me a second and il post some up  
as for nutes they loved full strength every other water ,,,and as for temperament ,,the kult has a wonderful temper lol doesnt threw any hissy fits ,or try and grow balls  ,and these ladies have had quite a stressfull time during  the start of flowering ,,,well thats my opininon of them anyway,,and  i am really liking the smoke :joint4: i think you will really like growing them :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Here is a few smaller buds that have dried and been smoked  *









*ok just of to harvest next one  *


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Here is a few smaller buds that have dried and been smoked  *
> 
> 
> View attachment 101590
> ...



girl you smoked thiz fine buds alone!? nice!:holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

rosskemp said:
			
		

> girl you smoked thiz fine buds alone!? nice!:holysheep:


 
*unfortunatley:fid: or fortunatly   i do,,,
 thanks for dropping in rosskemp feel free to drop in anytime :48:


i see your an eastenders or toughest gangs fan :giggle: *


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 24, 2009)

great thread UKgirl those plants look awesome :hubba: that LST lady is gonna take up your whole grow area  its gonna be a big lady


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> great thread UKgirl those plants look awesome :hubba: that LST lady is gonna take up your whole grow area  its gonna be a big lady


 

Thanks pot head ,,,im hoping shes going to be ,with plenty of bud sites ,,its my first real lst attemp so ,i plan giving her 90 % of my flowering space in the next 3 weeks or so if a weekly harvest goes to plan eace:


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 24, 2009)

girl you can contact me anytime to jump in on  a spliff!


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> Thanks pot head ,,,im hoping shes going to be ,with plenty of bud sites ,,its my first real lst attemp so ,i plan giving her 90 % of my flowering space in the next 3 weeks or so if a weekly harvest goes to plan eace:


thats cool she's gonna be loaded with bud sites. and your spot on its gonna take up 90% of you space easy. :hubba: i love multi top plants they yield very good if done right and it looks like your doing a great job


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*well here she is ready for the chop 



next main cola taken off un trimmed 



now she has been stripped down and tidied up 12 inches long and 10 inches round at the fattest point  







Happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice growing *UKgirl420*:yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Thanks duck *


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 24, 2009)

very very nice Congrats


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 24, 2009)

Sweet cola UK, gotta love 10" round.  

Gotta let us know how much that beast weighs dry!!!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 24, 2009)

Those buds look amazing.  I actually hit my head on the computer screen,lol.  Keep up the good work, heres your MOJO :hubba: :hubba: .


----------



## JBonez (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the pics, now i really just cant wait to get those beans in the mail, next time im in england visiting family im gonna just smuggle a crap load of beans back with me!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 24, 2009)

i'm on my way to plant several blue mystics i bought from mj seeds. nl....what was your male/female ratio ???i'm looking for a nice clone mother


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Thanks for dropping in with nice comments people  *



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Sweet cola UK, gotta love 10" round.
> 
> Gotta let us know how much that beast weighs dry!!!


 
*will do but curiosity got the better of me and heres her wet weight *



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i'm on my way to plant several blue mystics i bought from mj seeds. nl....what was your male/female ratio ???i'm looking for a nice clone mother


 
*i put 6 into germ ,and missplaced the other 4 beans :ignore: they all grew but a couple of plants got damaged early on in the grow ,,not sure they had shown sex or not without going back threw thw journal  but i harvested 3 definate ladies *

*:48: :bongin: :48: :fly:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> i put 6 into germ ,and missplaced the other 4 beans



:rofl: You sure you don't mean 'Got stoned and forgot where I put them' :rofl:
That is what happens to me. I always blame the weed:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *will do but curiosity got the better of me and heres her wet weight *


 
At least now you'll have the % of water weight, always interesting to me.


----------



## SMOK3R (Feb 25, 2009)

Subscribed

Awesome journal and pics UKgirl!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW thats some serious buddage you got going on there girl! Those dried buds look just delicious :hubba: Hope you are well


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

*SMOK3R ,,:ciao: thanks ,,im nearing the end of the journal now ,,but  still have 3 more ladies to harvest :48::48:


*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW thats some serious buddage you got going on there girl! Those dried buds look just delicious :hubba: Hope you are well


 

*  thanks ,,and i must say a seriously good smoke :joint4: ,,,*
*its even curing my insomnia :rofl: *

*im good thanks ,,hoping you and sirious are too *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

:yay:   nice job *Girl*..those look great..and it looks like the wet one will bring you in a little over and ounce..:clap:  sounds like you just made room for more plants:lama:  Keep us posted..but most of all KEEP M GREEN:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

*well the dried weight of the 12 inch cola came in at 

*

*i thought it might have been a little more   but so what its mine 



Happy smokin all :48: *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats *UKgirl420* on the size of that cola.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Thanks duck :cool2:but its this lady im looking forward too :hubba:
i measured her at 17 inches from the top to the top of the bushy bit 


*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2009)

After seeing that I realize that I am not worthy.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 27, 2009)

lol that is one serious bud!!! Still an ounce of that other one is pretty darn good :hubba: yea we're really good thanks. lovelly day here today...i'm off for a cycle up to see the horses, gotta love the fresh air. Really must get some new pics on my journals soon though so keep an eye out. You seem to be doing really well with those candy grow plants


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 27, 2009)

Oooooohhhh, that is going to be a pretty bud once it gets a hair cut.

Your ability to grow massive colas is truly amazing UK.   :holysheep:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 27, 2009)

lookin good ukgirl. hows the smoke so far?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Oooooohhhh, that is going to be a pretty bud once it gets a hair cut.
> 
> Your ability to grow massive colas is truly amazing UK. :holysheep:


 
*Cheers lordhighlama :aok: but its pure luck * 



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> lookin good ukgirl. hows the smoke so far?


 
*:holysheep:  i am loving it slowmo ,,its a nice silly high that makes you want to do things ,not laze around ,,,that was the one with cloudy trichs with just a couple of amber and stilla few clear .....the next smoke ill be trying is opaque with no clear and a bit more amber  *
*but i have a skush1 to chop down tomorrow ,shes only little but nice and tight buds ,,not even had a tester of her yet :ignore: so we will see how that is also after a little quick dry ,,,,:48:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 28, 2009)

> Cheers lordhighlama  but its pure luck



There is no such thing as luck. That bud looks great, well done.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 28, 2009)

*ok heres the first of 2 harvests today  
first lady kult ,,before ,after ,,trimmed,,and wet weight  








happy smoking :48: :bong2:

*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like you have had another successful grow *UKgirl420* :aok: Congratulations:yay: :dancing: :dancing: :yay:


----------



## JBonez (Mar 1, 2009)

thats over an ounce dry easy, nice!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 1, 2009)

*thanks duck just trying to upload the next lot but picassos playing games with me tonight :hairpull:

 i hope so jbonez ,,,but its been drying really light 

but its all good :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

Your pictures are worth the wait


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 2, 2009)

*ok well im a little late with the skush pics ,,due to losing them :hairpull: picasa ,,well managed to retrive these   

View attachment 102462
View attachment 102463
View attachment 102464


:48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 2, 2009)

*and heres the last kult for now just got 1 left in flower which is the lst girl in the journal but she has a good few weeks to go yet ,,, 

View attachment 102466




happy smoking all :48: :bong2:*


----------



## 420benny (Mar 2, 2009)

That is very tasty looking, UKgirl. Great job. :woohoo:Lovely color green, kind of minty. Hope she smokes real fine. If you have any trouble trying it, I will volunteer to do the smoke report for ya!:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking fantastic:aok:
congrats on the harvest


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

*ok im bored :ignore: so i thought id update with a few pics of the lst girl ,been under12/12 since feb 21st ,and last pic is skush1 3 weeks in 












Happy smoking :48: :bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking swell *UKgirl420* :aok:
Nice pics with your new camera too.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

:giggle: thanks duck ,,still cannot suss out close ups :rofl:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

the lst plant looks like it's a quick starter for only being under for 11 days.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 4, 2009)

She look really healthy nice color of green no burns. It seems like most of us on here started to flower together which is pretty cool I think...Its like when they have those meditations simotaniously all over the world to help restore the earths chii lol.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> the lst plant looks like it's a quick starter for only being under for 11 days.


 
*she allready had lots of preflowers before she went under :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> She look really healthy nice color of green no burns. It seems like most of us on here started to flower together which is pretty cool I think...Its like when they have those meditations simotaniously all over the world to help restore the earths chii lol.


 
*Thats one way of looking at it  pretty cool way actually  ,,thinking all them flowering plants that  will bring harmony to their growers and friends :giggle:*


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *she allready had lots of preflowers before she went under *


 

ahhhhh, now I see!

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

You did a great job on the LST girl..and all your plants this Season have been just Awesome:yay:  Looking forward to seeing her finish up..and please let me know when that skush gets to 7 weeks..and post some close ups  I would like to see..heres a tip  *HIE* shared with me when i needed help with close ups...

1.  be sure the cam is on macro...a flower setting

2.  dont zoom in on plant..take cam to plant hold lens close and snap pic.

may need to set setting for shake..lol..i do.

Good luck..Im all ways in your corner:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thanks 4u ,,,hahah its permently on shakey hands setting ,,,but thanks ill give it a go :48:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*some more pics of the same as before ,,,but a week older 
4U ill let you know at 7 weeks but her she is at 4  













and last but not least lst girl :48:





*
*on a side note came across a little girl in the flowering room with amber trichs ,,,dont know how long she has been in there and a vague idea of who she is ,:rofl: post pics of her and her chop later  

happy smoking :48: :bong:*


----------



## IRISH (Mar 9, 2009)

nice. very nice. loving her lines.  who is she? 

your lst girl looks like my LUI when she was that age, but, without no lst in veg. i gently tied her sides back to get more light at 4 weeks flower.   ...

thanks for stopping by my place.   ...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*hey BB the first one is skush and the lst is kult maybe thats why she looks familiar :giggle:


thanks for dropping in ,,,call by anytime :48:
*


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW!
So inspiring.:hubba:

I'll be visiting often.
Looking amazing!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks loudpipes :48:*


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 10, 2009)

UKgirl, your buds look amazing, and so do your plants.  Congrats.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*thats very kind of you to say so powerplanter *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*another little plant for the chop  







*

*wasnt much on her ,,but i aint complaining 

happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2009)

Your ladies are looking great UKgirl  , that last one looked really blue  Hope you are doing well today


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*hey Thorn ,,thanksfor dropping by im ok thanks ,could be better but couldnt we all  ,
hows it going your end,,the pregnant toxic looks blooming :giggle:

:48: *


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe yea I think that plant will be the world smallest MJ plant ever lol I'm ok thanks for asking, keeping myself pretty busy and just the 2 days week with the horses, mucking out and grooming is keeping me pretty fit  Hope that ex of yours isn;t causing you grief?!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hehe yea I think that plant will be the world smallest MJ plant ever lol I'm ok thanks for asking, keeping myself pretty busy and just the 2 days week with the horses, mucking out and grooming is keeping me pretty fit  Hope that ex of yours isn;t causing you grief?!


 

*Does a leopard change his spots   but at least my girls get to harvest these days  *

*:48:   :bong1:   :48:*


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!! Your girls sure have grown up:holysheep:   A virus completely wiped out my old computer and I was just able to get a new one.  Glad to see everyting tured out so well.   I got some Purple Chitral X Uzbeki's going and 1 Blueberry X Cotton Candy that are doing very well.  10000x better then the shitty bagseed brickweed grow I had going lol.  My girls are about a week behind your 4 week old plant I believe.

Take care,
pce


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Thanks sexologist ,,,im off to take a look at your grow now :48:*


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2009)

lookin real good ukgirl...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

hello ukgirl.  and who was that lovely girl who got the chop yesterday? 

she looked rather nice. have you ever considered doing a diy hydro grow? i recently switched to water, and am loving it so far. imo, it is far easier than soil. and cleaner.

i know, i know. your the girl next door who likes to play in the dirt.:hubba:   .

:ciao: ...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hello ukgirl. and who was that lovely girl who got the chop yesterday?
> 
> she looked rather nice. have you ever considered doing a diy hydro grow? i recently switched to water, and am loving it so far. imo, it is far easier than soil. and cleaner.
> 
> ...


 
*hey bb welcome back in my dirt garden  , im thinking she was skush2 ,,forgot to properly label  stoner moment :doh:
 as for hydro ,,even dirt girls like a change sometimes ,,,hehehe after 20 yrs of smoking js ive finally found the wonders of a bong :bong2:so yeah  im gonna try 1 dwc bucket once the outdoor is up and blooming around august /sept ,,and see if i like it ,,,
:48:*


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm always amazed at how much you guys get off of your plants:holysheep: .  I don't have enough lumens so mine don't bud out like that.  Don't get me wrong, my stuff gets me plenty high:bong: :  , but just not the weight that you got off of yours :aok: .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'm always amazed at how much you guys get off of your plants:holysheep: . I don't have enough lumens so mine don't bud out like that. Don't get me wrong, my stuff gets me plenty high:bong: :  , but just not the weight that you got off of yours :aok: .


 
hi there powerplanter ,,:welcome: to my garden ,,the last one i harvested once dried will only be enough for a night or so ,worth of smoke maybe a bit longer since its homegrown  it also depends on the strain how long you have vegged for how healthy you kept her much you will get of each plant  ,,,but why havnt you got enough lumens ,,that should of been one of your first prioritys when thinking about growing :hairpull: what you growing with cfls flo hps? you can allways add more cfls to the grow to make up the lumens ..cheaply enough ,,,
hahha you wont becoming back now after that :rant:,,sorry i was just confused as to why you are not using enough lumens ?eace:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi UKgirl, yea I'm growing with flo. and cfl.  I didn't read enough about lights before ordering my seeds.  I got laid-off in sept. and now don't have the money to buy the HPS that I would like.  So I do as well as I can with what I got.  Hopefully the economy will pick up soon, and I can do this right.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

well powerplanter you can add additional cfls for pennys   ,,,goodluck eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*ok another week has :fly: by and its update time  

now the lst is getting yellow fan leaves very quick   ive gave her some teas and extra nutes  to green her up ,,but yet nothing will stop them leaves from fading and dropping like its autumn  ,,well ill just have to keep my eye on her  









next is the skush 5 weeks 





and 1 of a couple more just gone into flower 


happy smoking all :48:




*


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 17, 2009)

hi ukgirl for the yellowing leaves id try giving the plants a flush with plain water and checking the run-off (i assume you have cf meter) then you will have something to work on regarding problem solving.

later

uk420maan


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking just lovely UKgirl  Hope you are having as good weather as we are here, looks like its gonna be nice for the week


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> hi ukgirl for the yellowing leaves id try giving the plants a flush with plain water and checking the run-off (i assume you have cf meter) then you will have something to work on regarding problem solving.
> 
> later
> 
> uk420maan


 

:cool2: it was around 6,5 -6.7 ,,,il recheck when lights come on ,in the morning eace:,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Looking just lovely UKgirl  Hope you are having as good weather as we are here, looks like its gonna be nice for the week


 

*Thanks Thorn ,,gonna keep my eye on the lst girl tho  ,,,and yes the weather has been quite mild ,,still a few rain showers tho :ignore:*


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea not sure whats going on there, how long into flowering is she now? The rain has stopped, at least for a while, here and it looks set to be a mainly sunny week  Definately gonna be making the most of it when I can


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

she went into flowering on the 21 st feb so 3 weeks old ,,im thinking she is just plain greedy for food


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :cool2: it was around 6,5 -6.7 ,,,il recheck when lights come on ,in the morning eace:,


 
CF YA DOZEY BLEEDER NOT PH

lol

6.8 in soil is perfection for everything nutrient uptake wise but is not an essential thing in soil due to soil being able to buffer it....  but cf is nutrient strength so do you have a cf truncheon?? to check nute strength or run off.

i.e. if run off is way too high its best to to flush it with plain water:hubba:  but if its too low then best to give plants some food. 

ps nice chatting with ya girl


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 17, 2009)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

*update was yesterday a page back  [/quote]*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

:goodposting: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

that skush looks to be a very small producer? have you flowered out #1, and #2 ?

on the Kult, and blush, which is the better producer weight wise ? smoke wise ? thinking of putting both these outside soon here.

take care...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> that skush looks to be a very small producer? have you flowered out #1, and #2 ?
> 
> on the Kult, and blush, which is the better producer weight wise ? smoke wise ? thinking of putting both these outside soon here.
> 
> take care...bb...


 
*hello banjo *

*okay let me think where to start   yes both blushes were small producers ,,,didnt grow much at all in flower,,,maybe a few inches ,so good for micro grows  * 

*i found Kult to be the biggest producer size and weight  wise but it lost a hell of a lot during drying  *
*the blushes buds dried a lot harder ,,denser and tighter than the kults ,,,all 4 have been a nice smoke and got me :fly:*

*im going to put some kult and skush 1 and 2 outside also  *


*happy smoking :48:  :bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2009)

:ciao::bong2: :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*update time 
well another week gone by  and the yellowing isnt as bad so here she is 











and the skush at 6 weeks 






happy smoking all :48:









*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking real nice *UKgirl420* :aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking great SL 

I look forward to seeing how they grow in a GH.

eace:


----------



## pop65 (Mar 24, 2009)

:watchplant: hi ukgirl your plants are looking real good keep up the good work:ccc: :farm: 
                                    lol       pop65


----------



## IRISH (Mar 24, 2009)

:tokie:  Sir Doobie :tokie:  cordially invites you to check out his harvest. .


looking good ukgirl. i have to correct you on a mistake above. it is skush 1&2, not blush 1&2.  .

is any of the 4 good daytime smoke?...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

*thanks duck 
you gonna do a gj again hippy  :beatnik:
:ciaoop65 

:48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> :tokie: Sir Doobie :tokie: cordially invites you to check out his harvest. .
> 
> 
> looking good ukgirl. i have to correct you on a mistake above. it is skush 1&2, not blush 1&2.  .
> ...


 

Thanks sir doobie ,,,i went and corrected my error  


i only like the uppitys high ..very rarely go for couchlock ...so most of my smoke is usually suitable for daytime    but i am partial to  toking on the blush .throughout the day ,,if thats any help to ya :ignore: 


thanks for dropping in and im :llama: of to see a harvest


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

nice buds you got there ukgirl,
when will you be flushing?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 25, 2009)

*hello swift gt thanks for dropping in ,,,ill start flushing the skush in about 1.5 weeks or so
eace:  :48:*


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

your up farly late eh!
so there about as far along as mine!
so i bet you must be getting a little excited?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

allways get excited at harvest   only one ready to chop tho at least another 5 weeks on the lst girl


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

mine are looking good,and im starting to get excited now!
just had some trouble with some mould,
but it seems ok now,
take a look i just put some pics up on my G.J!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 26, 2009)

Their looking real good UKgirl.  I'm more of a daytime smoker also.  I'll have to try some of that Blush.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 29, 2009)

I enjoyed your journal UKgirl420. I just started growing some WW and after reading your journal I'm thinking about switching over to 12/12 early. Just had a couple questions. Whats size pots do you use when you transplant and about how much green did you get from each plant.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

ok they usually go in 6;5 litre square pots when flowering or something of the 
same size or bigger ...

i cannot remember how much of each but some weights are documented with the harvest pics a few pages back 

thanks for dropping in  ,,,call by tomorrow its update time


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice pot porn UKgirl420!  Woo-hoo---those sure are sexy!

-Love


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks house of treasure 

heres some more 

skush 7 weeks 






LST GIRL 5 weeks i think  



and just another 






happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking real nice *UKgirl420* :aok::bolt::bong2:


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the picks. Because of your thread I've decided to go straight into 12/12 with my WW and NLxBig bud seedlings. The yield will be decrease but I'm ok with it for this grow.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Love the picks. Because of your thread I've decided to go straight into 12/12 with my WW and NLxBig bud seedlings. The yield will be decrease but I'm ok with it for this grow.


 

thanks hydrotoker :cool2: 

yes it does make for smaller plants ,,but worth it if u aint got time to veg 

have u got a gj  or starting one ?


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 31, 2009)

UKgirl420, I do have a GJ started. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39938


----------



## Vegs (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey UKgirl, I was wondering if you had any of your Blue Mystic females pop male flowers late in the flowering cycle? I've had nanners show up in each grow and was wondering if it was maybe because of stress from using liquid Kool Bloom (0-10-10) or if it was in the genes themselves. I;m not complaining about the ability to make fem seeds but my curiosity is killing me.

Regards


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Hey UKgirl, I was wondering if you had any of your Blue Mystic females pop male flowers late in the flowering cycle? I've had nanners show up in each grow and was wondering if it was maybe because of stress from using liquid Kool Bloom (0-10-10) or if it was in the genes themselves. I;m not complaining about the ability to make fem seeds but my curiosity is killing me.
> 
> Regards


 
hey vegas ,,,i didnt have any show male bits late ,,and they went hell and back :evil:
maybe its just the genes :confused2:


----------



## IRISH (Apr 1, 2009)

beautiful skush ladies ukgirl.:hubba:  . think i may go ahead and try these outdoors also. . very lovely indeed...bb...


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah uk girl sure proved that blue mystics are one of the most hardiest strains for sure......well her X sure proved it.....

nice looking plants there uk its been awile since i checked in. looking great as all ways girl, an i am loveing the sativas....i lovem!!! ant nothing like a late harvested sativa high!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

*hey good of ya to drop back in wiseguy  

:giggle:and yes he did  certainily tested the character of my mystics ,,*


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 4, 2009)

UKgirl420, was wondering when did you start giving your seedling nutrients?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

i usually give when they show signs of needing it ,,,usualy around 4 weeks or so ,,,

when i did the mystics i used after 3 weeks and used bio bloom flowering full strength 

:48: eace: :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 7, 2009)

*ive just been back over the gj and lst girl is 7 weeks old not 5 as i thought :rofl: but she still looks like she has quite a few weeks to go,,






i chopped the skush and forgot to save pics :stoned:

and another stoner moment :ignore:  i dont know who this next plant is how old she is or when she went in flower ,,,so ill be going by trichs and at the moment there plentiful  but still clear eace:







Happy toking all :48: :bong1:
*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't ya just love them stoner moments? and GJ's..:laugh:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Talk about FAT girls! Looking great UKgirl, as always.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *Ukgirl*..sorry been a while..and almost didnt get to post today  due to server busy..I try and make my way around..but it seems server busy gets me a lot lately..and when it does I leave..some days pass by b4 i can even get on..and then i get a few posts in and server busy..well  your Ladies are allways looking good..and My *skush  *seem to look great  going into flower..and then by 7th week..looks like a Palm tree:giggle:  loses all leafs but bud top..lol..very strange..And the *KULT  *is by Far the Biggest IMO..but did seem to lose a lot of wieght in the dry.  still good smoke..gotta grow now..try and stop in more often..when are you starting your outdoors?  I put my Mother "*Frosting*" in the ground yesturday..and have a few more im breaking in to the out doors...KEEP M GREEN:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

*:ciao:4u good to see you in my garden ,,,yes i ve just started with outdoors 
apart from lucky in my signature,,i have 2 allready being introduced to outdoors ,,but bringing them back in at night ,both girls been lstd in veg for well as usual idk  ,,,,oh and wwf1 but im going to leave her inside for a few more weeks yet  *















happy toking all :48: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*this weeks update 

im getting fed up with this lst girl ,,,,still no visable trichs or packing on the weight but ill leave her a few more weeks then if no improvement she will be binned :cry:












 hers the other one as you can ive been pinching buds of her 

very nice smoke*


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Know what you mean about taking some buddlies off the bottom, I am tasting the three I moved outside.  I shouldn't, but fresh is sooo goooood.


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 14, 2009)

you can start 12/12 that early?  isnt that just to bud them?  you can skip the whole veg cycle?  :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *UKgirl*...had time thought i would stop by:bong::watchplant:  you know  some Ladies can eat and eat  and eat...and never get FAT..:rofl:  and I agree No trichs=Bin..no good..and this isnt a bad thing realy...I know you have learned a lot from this..And your next will be even better:aok:  

:ciao:  tcbud.....:bong:  Ahhhhhh..freshly Bubbled trichs....yummy:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

wrathkill said:
			
		

> you can start 12/12 that early? isnt that just to bud them? you can skip the whole veg cycle? :holysheep:


 


hey wrathkill ,,yes you can go 12 12 from seed .which is to budd them but they will still not show sex for upto 3 weeks,eace:


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice grow journal UKgirl.  They look very tastie.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey UKgirl, the one you've been picking off of.  Is that the Blue Mystic or something else.


----------



## nick1161 (Apr 19, 2009)

:hubba: looks great


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 19, 2009)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey UKgirl, the one you've been picking off of. Is that the Blue Mystic or something else.


 

*no th eblue mystic were smoked a while back that was some unknown girl i forgot who was there and she is all smoked up now*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

Forgot?? How?? Stoned?? BIU??


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 19, 2009)

*well i have decided to cut a branch of the lst girl to see once dry ,,if she was gonna get me high or not ,,so im not wasting anymore time with her ,,if she does then she can live for a few more weeks if not im going to bin her 




*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Forgot?? How?? Stoned?? BIU??


 

*:giggle: im just hopeless when labeling stuff ,,,but i am getting better ,,,even managed to label 15 yesterday ,,albiet it was all the same labels *


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 20, 2009)

hey ukgirl the plant above looks sativa influenced so itll take forever and a day to get to maturity like 10-13 weeks with ease.

i grew afghan cross last year and although it got messed up thru flushing with canna flush and still very fluffy airey buds mate said it blew his head off.

uk420maan


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*thanks uk maan  im coming up to week nine so  maybe letting her go a few more weeks wont hurt me  and i agree with the airy buds ,,but the tester i tried did the job::*


----------

